# IBS flare ups. How long will it last?



## Pink Violet (Jan 25, 2011)

I've looked around almost everywhere for this answer and came up with nothing so I'm hoping that everyone here can help me out.How long can an IBS flare up last for? So far, I'm going onto three weeks straight. Some days are better then others but I just wish it would just go away so I can feel normal again. The gas and cramps are the worse and it leaves a person feeling so tired and drained.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

my flare up has been going on months, im so tired and drained had full blood count done all normal , tried every diet going none helped , have you any treatment done ibs is horrid


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Mine lasted for 10 years until I found something to lower the inflammatory response.Mark


----------



## Pink Violet (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! I had no idea it could last for so long! This is not good at all. What I'm going through right now is the longest its lasted for me and that's a month. Normally, it'll linger around for maybe at the most, two weeks and then it disappears for several months. I don't know what caused it to last so long this time. My diet hasn't changed at all so I'm guessing that my erratic hormones is the cause.You know, I can put up with the diarrhea and even the cramping but the one thing I wish I could completely get rid of is the gas. That has to be the worst.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I just try to let it out when either totally, totally alone (other than my wife: we play with them like a tennis match) or when in such a large crowd that no one can pin it on me. No big deal if I don't have to worry about D anymore.Mark


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

overitnow said:


> I just try to let it out when either totally, totally alone...or when in such a large crowd that no one can pin it on me.


And so that they don't trace the source, I'll bet you keep moving, Mark


----------



## Pink Violet (Jan 25, 2011)

I started a little experiment about two days ago because all of the symptoms I was having are the exact symptoms of lactose intolerance.After doing this experiment, I strongly think that what I have is actually lactose intolerance and not IBS. If I avoided milk, I had no symptoms whatsoever yet when I drank a glass of milk, about an hour or two later, I would be in pain and the diarrhea and gas would come back at full force.I'll be going to the doctor to get a test done on this to make sure but I really think I've narrowed down what the problem is.Thank you to everyone who had posted to help me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Yay! And when you find out just how much CO2 gets released by factory farms, not to mention what they do to those animals before they kill them, you might want to give up a few more things. (There is no such thing as IBS, it's just too expensive to test for everything.)Mark


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been having Diarrhea on and off for the past 3 weeks then Constipation the other days but it's mostly Diarrhea. Been having Diarrhea the past three days. Last night I had to go that much I felt like I was going to collapse and take a seizure had to end up taking a Diazepam to chill my nerves then it calmed down thankfully. I hate my life big time. Had to go to the toilet about ten times today and probably will be more BM's to come. Been thinking suicidal again because I ain't improving and seem to be getting worse with the IBS. I have no social life anymore







Makes me so mad.


----------

